# Redfish trip this Sunday 8/7/11



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I am putting together a little redfish trip Sunday morning! I know Robin and Ben want to go and everyone else is invited who wants to join. I just want the opportunity to show some of you guys other places to fish than the sound especially this time of year and show some of the techniques that I use to catch redfish. 

Location: Jims fish camp on hwy 90

Time: Get there about 5am and on water by 5:30 and fish until it gets to hot to bear.

Tackle/Bait: If you want live bait bring it. I would suggest 3 lures (spoon, jig or weedless jerk bait and a topwater of choice)

If you have any questions or want to come you can post here send me a pm or just call me @ 380-3614.

Chad

The GCKFA has not sent me a password for the forum yet so if someone could please copy and post on the GCKFA forum. Thanks and I look forward to fishing with who ever wants to go.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Chad,
I can't send you a password. You need to log on and have the system assign you one.
Ted


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks Ted I went back on the GCKFA and saw a post so I emailed Mike directly. He stated that he had to send out passwords manually so as soon as I get it I will be able to copy this thread and post it over there.

Chad


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Btt


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Count me in bout 50% cause my wife is in the hospital due to high blood pressure nuthing serious but I'll be back Saturday and would love to go!

Chase


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Chad will this sat be the only day your doing this?? or will you do it again?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

It is Sunday and yes I will be doing it again.
Thanks for the intrest I will shoot for 1 month in different places.

Chad

I will post on GCKFA later.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet how do i sign up my wife and i would like to go 
and what are the fees?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

No sign up no fees just show up and fish, learn and have fun. This is one of the things that I am dedicating myself too to keep the GCKFA growing and moving in the right directions. I would love to have king and snapper trips to but someone else would have to do the know how part! Lol!

Chad


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds great !! do we need any special gear ? we are really new to kayaking we have fished for a while but rarely catch lol. if you.could give me a small list on what i must.have both for fishing and for.the.kayak that would be great!

Another worry is both our kayaks.are the paddle type im worried ill slow everyone down


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Count me in bout 50% cause my wife is in the hospital due to high blood pressure nuthing serious but I'll be back Saturday and would love to go!

Chase


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Count me in I enjoy fishing that area but have never done very well would love to learn more on how to fish it productivly do you launch from the ramp at jims or across at the Simpson river pier?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

No worries oxbeast we are not going real far and I travel fairly slow so that I can fish my way. Tackle wise spinning gear 8-12lb tackle is plenty and what ever bait that you are comfortable with of it's live shrimp under a popping cork bring it or just bring the popping cork and I will give you a doa shrimp or a jig to put underneath it. I specialize in artificial lures and if you don't got any just come and I will set you up there.

Chad


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

We will launch at jims


----------



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

*I'm planning to come*

Where is Jim's on 90? Coming from Gulf Breeze.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks chad we cant wait!!!!!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I wanna go have a gulf trip planned for Saturday, but will try to be there


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Jims is between Pensacola and Pace on hwy 90. From Gulf Breeze I would take Scenic Hwy to 90 head towards Pace and it will be on the left hand side of the road. If any one is not sure I will be willing to meet you at Academy before hand and you can follow me.

Chad


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Just copied and posted this thread on the GCKFA website so tell your friends.

Chad


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

You all should really take advantage of this trip if you can! If I was closer I would be there for sure. In case you didnt know Chad has been chasing redfish is whole life and has fished the FLW, IFA, ECRC among others redfish events. He is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to redfishing/inshore fishing so this is like a FREE guided kayak trip...


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I am in for sure.... I need to LEARN more... This forum is truly awsome. Thanx


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i will most likely go to this, with all the studying i have to do i shouldnt but its a good chance to fish one of my fav spots.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been wanting to fish that area for reds for awhile, i have just never made it over there. I dont have alot of experience catching reds so im excited to learn some new techniques. :thumbup:


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Ohhh yea, count me in, ill be there


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like gulf trip canceled, got room for 2 possibly 3 more yaks


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Just come on there is a whole lot of water up there!!!
Chad


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Getting ready to pic up somethings for sunday what color gulp shrimp should i get?? 
thanks 
Pretty stoked to catch a fish lol!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I do best with either new penny or pearl whit just depending on water clarity. If I had to pick just one then it would be new penny.

Chad


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I would love to tag along. Been fishing mostly out of Navarre, but I have always wanted to try the fish camp. Thanks for the post.

Chris


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Just curious, but does wal-mart have a good selection of redfish and trout lures. I need to pick some stuff up for sunday, want the best selection


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Academy or Hot Spots has the best selection those are the only stores that I shop because of that.


----------



## iketoga (Dec 28, 2010)

Think I will give it a shot,sounds like fun. Where can I find live bait that early?


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a cast net, let me know what you come up with


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have been looking for a reason to give the new Freedom Hawk a real test, plus Jim's is close to my house. Count me in! 

Thanks Flatspro for donating your time and knowledge to help out some local newbies!

I'll be there with some artificials, but mainly interested in learning as much as I can.

tmber8


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm in. I'll be done by 8ish. Gotta make it o church also.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Chad - I am in. I was planning to hit Ft. McRee Sunday but your offer is too good to pass up. Plus, I live in Pace and have fished that area a lot without much success. I am very appreciative of your offer to clue me in. I may launch at Simpson River and meet up with the kayak fleet. I'll be in a dune Revo. 

Jims sells live bait - shrimp, bull minnows and shiners... not sure when they open. Can't miss it - it is the only building on the Hwy 90 causeway.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

CHad looks like you got a pretty good response! how many people are we up too?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I am thinking around 15-17 kayaks. Which is cool I can just ride around and help it's a big area.


----------



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

*New*

I'm new to Kayaking and fishing, looking for all the knowledge you have.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey One of my friends had family in today and I owed him a fishing trip in my boat so i took them to Jims to pre-fish for tomorrow. lol we got there really late seemed like the bite was over around 930-1000. anyway 
I caught a Nice red fish 26 inch. Unfortunately my friends just caught croaker and little fish that looked like gar.

Im really excited about tomorrow!! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Got a kitchen pass - have the grand baby for the summer and I normally watch her on sundays - switched days with the wife - (she wanted to fish also) I will be there 

Thanks Flatspro for the offer - I can catch trout and flounder but can't get the knack for redfish.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if u have to pay to launch a kayak there ? i know for a boat u do. I dont mind just need to know if i need to bring sone dollar bills lol


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, im going to get laughed at for this question, but is there a size limit on trout


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Trout depends on the type speck have a size limit but i do not think white trout does u can find all the regs at the FWC website just google fwc


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Specks 15 to 20 inches, 5 per person per day.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have never been charged launching my kayak but with this many guys I might just pay this time! Trout limit is 15-20 inches with one fish over 20" on your five fish limit. I am getting excited!

Chad


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

time for bed... c ya all in the morning


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im about to knock out too gotta rise n shine


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Ended up not making the trip - broke the stabilizer frame bracket on my f250.. that sucks.. Hope everyone did good.


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

Heck of a time for me to be out of the area for wedding. I live in Pace and fish this area often to no avail. I hope to be able to go next time. 

What other areas are on your to do list?


----------

